# Restaurant Impossible @ Mill Creek Redlands



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Our 1st episode of the Restaurant Impossible is set to air. I was going to run a contest but just haven't had time to set it up. http://ewingpainting.net/mill-creek-redlands/


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

That's awesome. I really like that show, but I've often thought that Robert might be hard to work for. He probably comes across that way for the ratings. Good luck.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

harmonicarocks said:


> That's awesome. I really like that show, but I've often thought that Robert might be hard to work for. He probably comes across that way for the ratings. Good luck.


Thanks, he is actually cool beans, he plays it up a bit and he definitely get what he wants. Tom Bury and construction crew is way cool!


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Cool, this is definitely a high profile gig.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations Gabe! Very cool thing for your outfit to be able to do. 

March 5th is my wife's birthday so that will be easy to remember.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

When I watch those shows I seem to always notice that primer and prep seem optional. One time they painted bare wood frames an hour before opening with one coat of black paint. Another the concrete floor was stained and finished that morning. In 48 hrs time how can you properly paint a restaurant at the same they are doing demo, with contractors still framing and wiring, and paint multiple coats of paint (with joint compound, caulk, etc)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've always wondered that about those shows too. 

Either they look like chit in real life or the timeframe for the project is longer than they let on. I don't see how a quality job could be preformed under those time restraints.

Regardless of how its done, really cool project Gabe! I've got my DVR set.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow. next thing you know Gabe will be painting with Vanilla Ice.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Wow. next thing you know Gabe will be painting with Vanilla Ice.


LOL, "Ice, Ice, Gabe-y":thumbsup:
Seriously though, good job Gabe, must have been a great experience!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The painting aspect was fairly simple. We did paint some raw wood and we did prime it wirh Sherwin Williams multi purpose primer. There was a gang of volunteers that was cleaning and helped with minor prep. A couple of painting projects were done by volunteers. One volunteer had whites on, Tom sent him my way. But I sent him back after about an hour and told tom we were good.  be my luck they put him on the show. lol


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

kick ass Gabe!

My wife and I watch that show a lot..


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for the support fellow painttalkers


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

That's awesome Gabe. Congratulations! :thumbup:
I'll definitely be watching that episode. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I did a restaurant in Illinois, it aired in December, Tom Bury was great to work for, and I was crushin pretty hard for Cheryl the decorator, great experience.
They paid me, Tom asked if I'd do it for free in exchange for advertising, I declined, I kind of wish I would have now, as it got a ton of press here locally. 
Now had Cheryl asked for a freebie, I'd of done it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hog said:


> I did a restaurant in Illinois, it aired in December, Tom Bury was great to work for, and I was crushin pretty hard for Cheryl the decorator, great experience.
> They paid me, Tom asked if I'd do it for free in exchange for advertising, I declined, I kind of wish I would have now, as it got a ton of press here locally.
> Now had Cheryl asked for a freebie, I'd of done it.


Cheryl was in this episode too, I agree she's pleasant to the eyes. I wouldn't have exchanged for advertising, I dont think you would have gotten much from it. Im using for my own. I also get to be on Toms Bury spotlight on frogtape. I will share it when it comes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Cheryl was in this episode too, I agree she's pleasant to the eyes. I wouldn't have exchanged for advertising, I dont think you would have gotten much from it. Im using for my own. I also get to be on Toms Bury spotlight on frogtape. I will share it when it comes.


Sounds cool Gabe. :thumbsup: I knew you were an industry leader lol. 

So is the timeline real on the show? I used to watch it and will watch these two episodes. The reason I ask about the timeline is because they sometimes show the ppl painting just moments before they open.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, we started at 2pm finish about 5pm following day, lil more than 24 hours i was touching up a few moments before the reveal.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Tonight is our 1st episode to air. I have to DVR it as I wont be home late. No spoiler alerts


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I DVR'd it too! Just watched, way to go Gabe! "My guys can do that in 5 minutes"! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

If they showed you guys actually painting, I missed it


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Good deal for you Gabe!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you friends! 



chrisn said:


> If they showed you guys actually painting, I missed it


We were in about 8 shots.

This episode is running again on Sunday evening


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Thank you friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
missed that, I will try again Sunday


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Way to go GE & EPI!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Epi is good, we kicked as a as a team.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice work Gabe! Me and the better half watch the show regularly. Robert seems like a no nonsense guy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DVR is set for tomorrow night. :thumbsup:


----------

